# Monk Fish recipe requested



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 25, 2013)

I've cooked it several times but I know someone on this board (ThEoRy) has a winning recipe. I've made it Fricasee and roasted with dijon like this. 

Last time I cooked it I had a piece about eight inches long and something shy of three inches in diameter. I preheated the oven to 475 degrees, generously sprinkled the fish with salt, pepper and pimentón and smeared it with Dijon. After greasing a small but heavy gratin dish with olive oil and heating it on top of the stove for a minute, I added the fish, put it into the oven and roasted it until a thin metal skewer encountered minimal resistance when inserted into the middle and felt warm against my lips when withdrawn. This took 16 minutes


How else do you K-Nuts fix this fish?


----------



## bkdc (Jun 25, 2013)

The only time I eat monkfish is in a Korean dish called 'Agu-jjim'. It's a concoction of chili paste and seasoning and mostly bean sprouts. It's spicy enough to burn your tongue off.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 25, 2013)

You've got my attention. Would you mind shairing the recipe.



bkdc said:


> The only time I eat monkfish is in a Korean dish called 'Agu-jjim'. It's spicy enough to burn your tongue off.


----------



## bkdc (Jun 25, 2013)

Some of the ingredients are not easily found (like gosari fernshoots) but are found at large Korean markets or can be picked in the mountains. And as with many Korean dishes, it takes a lot of different ingredients (but are usually around in a Korean kitchen).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agujjim

http://hannaone.com/Recipe/agujjim.html

http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/585171

In Korean - it's a very popular dish from Masan -- an area of Korea

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0kpZwOnGsA


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 25, 2013)

BKDC, LOL. Interesting. Thanks for the input, I've never had this dish. Not sure I'll be making either.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 25, 2013)

OK
Would you be interested in labour intensive one?

Involves lengthy prep but result is fabolous


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 25, 2013)

Ahhhhh poor mans lobster. I'll take mine butter poached. 
Got Liver?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 25, 2013)

Mike What you got? You're a prep Super Hero, I'm scared now

Duckfat, Do you mean literally swimming in butter? I wonder how it would be with some aromatics and copious amounts of butter, bagged under light pressure and cooked Sous Vide maybe at 100 degrees for ten twenty minutes, then pan seared?


----------



## bieniek (Jun 25, 2013)

So around two days before you buy good quality chorizo. I mean you have to have the good balance. It must be spicy but not dull. You fix it. 
This stage might be done like a two weeks before but the crumbs are best fresh.

So you first peel the sausages, chop them roughly and vacuum, then let them poach for2 hours in 70 celsius? You got a lot of fat back? Thats good. Check consistence. Might be that you need two more hours. 
After that strain well, throw these sausage pieces on some baking paper and dry until bone dried. Then whiz them until medium-fine powder [2-3mm bits and pieces]. 

Then you attack good prawn stock. Very finely chopped stock veg [brunoise], cook that in pressure cooker for half an hour or so, chill. Buy prawns, peel prawns, eat prawns. Peelings go right in a bag with the stock, and the veg. vacuum tight and let it sit 90 minutes is ultrasound bath[you must have that already dont ya?] at 70 celsius. Or just regular poaching bath for a tenner or so. Dont overcook it. Check for flavour. Pass twice. Reduce slowly and add tomatoes to taste. Reduce very slowly to desired taste, not texture.

Make potato puree. Pass through very fine sieve. season as usual liberally with salt butter and cream. 

Add potato puree to the prawn sauce little by little to desired thick consistence. Add a little cream too so you get fine smooth texture. In a food processor run it on highest gear for a couple of minutes. 
Pass again. No more pepper from now on. You could drop a piece of lemon rind in it. Leave to cool.

By now, you should have the chorizo crumbs ready.

Pick few veg, and dice it in good 1cm dice. count 6 of each per plate. 
Blanch or sous vide them. Chop some chives
Season fish but remembering about salt in chorizo crust. roll in crumbs and bake in oven at 180 degrees as long as it needs. knife when iercing doesnt block, but goes through.

While fish is in the oven, using food blender whip 200ml milk at 65 degrees with 3g lecithin and some of the chorizo oil. Leave the foam to stabilize.

Warm veg in the thick prawn sauce. Season carefully and refresh gently with lemon. Chives chives chives in.
In a deep plate, cover the bottom with the garnish. Slice the fish when ready, place on top of garnish and top it up with the milky chorizo foam.

You can also whiz the veg pulp from the stock together with one egg white and roll it in cling film,, season with salt, leave to set and cook in a bath for a qaurter in like 68 or something. Then you get free amuso bouche


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 25, 2013)

Mike, thats a winer. I actually have all those ingredients at home. I prefer the Portuguese Chourico/linguica to chorizo. I've got the fat back, shrimp stock. Just not sure that I have the will-power to make this dish for myself tonight. I'm going to archive the recipe for a special occasion. Thanks again for writing this up for me.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 25, 2013)

Null stress  ENjoy


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 25, 2013)

Wrap the 6.5 oz filets in basil then prosciutto and in a ripping hot pan sear them until crisp 3/4 of the way around, then on the final 1/4 put the pan in a 425 degree oven for about 5 minutes or until done then let it rest for a few minutes before slicing it on a bias and plating. You can serve it with a charred tomato coulis and maybe some chanterelles. (scoop out and seed ripe romas then blacken the hell out of them under a broiler with the skins on, then simply puree and tighten with ultratex or you can use cooked potato or even roux then season s+p) For the starch, maybe a warm Israeli couscous or Puy Lentil salad. IDK that would work. Trying to keep it lighter for the summer with the basil and tomato.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks ThEoRy and Bieniek. Wonderful suggestions. I'm going to get some additional groceries and make it tomorrow.


----------



## cnochef (Jun 25, 2013)

I have a couple of suggestions: 

1) Alsatian style-Pan roast then add bacon lardons and deglaze pan with Riesling and veal glace, add small diced carrots and sauerkraut, finish with Dijon mustard, salt & pepper.

2) Indian style- Sear and braise in your favorite butter chicken sauce recipe. It's excellent!


----------

